# Signature distribution thread



## BAGZZlash (Sep 10, 2008)

Future versions of RBE will support importing and exporting method one overdrive hack signatures. With this, you can load a BIOS with increased overdrive headroom, save its signature to a file, open your original BIOS and import the increased overdrive signature.
Your advantage is that from now on, you don't have to wait for me to release a new RBE version to use a new signature from some BIOS that has just come into public.

For example:
RBE v1.14 supports a 4850 signature that increases overdrive to 720 MHz. A few weeks ago, the Gainward 4850 Golden Sample was released which included a signature for an overdrive maximum of 750 MHz. I added it to RBE immediately, but wasn't ready to launch a new RBE version yet, so people couldn't make use of the new signature.
From RBE v1.15 on, you won't have to wait for a new RBE version to use a new BIOS' signature.

Maybe you would like to share a signature you found or ripped off some BIOS somewhere. In that case, this thread is perfect for you. I will make the beginning with some interesting signatures I collected so far. But there are many other interesting BIOSes in the TPU database as well at MVKTech.net. So if you find a nice overdrive signature in one of those BIOSes, just post them here. 

Please note: You should still use a 4870 signature with a 4870 BIOS only and so on. Don't get the video card types mixed up.

View attachment Signature HD 4890 - 1000-1050-1100-1300.zip

View attachment Signature HD 3870 - 851-1143-1100-1587.zip

View attachment Signature HD 4850 - 665-993-720-1200.zip

View attachment Signature HD 4850 (Asus Top) - 680-1050-800-1300.zip

View attachment Signature HD 4850 (Gainward Golden Sample) - 700-1100-750-1150.zip

View attachment Signature HD 4870 (Asus Top) - 800-1100-990-1200.zip

View attachment Signature HD 4870 X2 (Asus Top) (master) - 790-915-900-1000.zip

View attachment Signature HD 4870 X2 (Asus Top) (slave) - 790-915-900-1000.zip

View attachment Signature HD 3870 X2 - 851-954-945-1100.zip


----------



## Silverel (Sep 10, 2008)

zomg.

This sounds very cool.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 16, 2008)

cool


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2008)

Works,no doubt.







I injected the ccc signature from a asus top bios into mine and my overdrive limit is now 800/1300

Thanks loads BAGZZlash


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 16, 2008)

working here too


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 16, 2008)

Which sapphire bios did you guys use?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry it was not a sapphire signature i used it was this one->Signature HD 4850 (Asus Top) - 680-1050-800-1300.zip from up there ^^


----------



## boogah (Sep 16, 2008)

sweet ^___~


----------



## gareth170 (Sep 17, 2008)

did u guy had to reinstall the driver after flashing the signature ?


----------



## philbrown23 (Sep 18, 2008)

the asus TOP buios dont work on my VT hd4850  nor does the TOP for the 4870 on my sapphire 4870   in fact I had to rma the 4870 cuz it could not recover from the flash, I tried for days but gave up, the 4850 flashed back to the orig. bios first try, but something to do with the way the 4870's are made i gues, and I did try W1zz's 128k bios fix but still nothing


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 18, 2008)

I just used the option in the new RBE v1.15.
I didn't have to add any signature


----------



## Fastmix (Sep 18, 2008)

This sounds really interesting.

Thanks B.


----------



## ghost101 (Sep 18, 2008)

tigger said:


> Sorry it was not a sapphire signature i used it was this one->Signature HD 4850 (Asus Top) - 680-1050-800-1300.zip from up there ^^



Im having problems getting stability after using the injection. Could you please edit this bios

http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/17213/Powercolor.HD4850.512.080605.html

so that at 3d clocks you get 1.158v and the asus top signature.

I've tried changing the voltages of 3 and 7-9 to 1.158v and then using the signature built into RBE for the hd4850. But doesnt seem to work.

Ive been using various edited bioses all this time editing those fields 3 and 7-9 and its been working fine. Ive had my card upto 835mhz/1150mhz with voltmods for benching purposes and it was fine with catalyst 8.7 and earlier.

But with CCC drivers 8.8 and 8.9 I can't use any edited bios which suggests my editing has always been wrong some how and AMD have updated CCC so that they don't work correctly together.


----------



## eva2000 (Sep 20, 2008)

interesting for the signature's standard clock gpu value what does that represent ? default clocks ?


----------



## VuurVOS (Sep 20, 2008)

eva2000 said:


> interesting for the signature's standard clock gpu value what does that represent ? default clocks ?



Its just a value you see in program's like GPU-Z. It doesn't change the clocks.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Sep 20, 2008)

ghost101 said:


> Im having problems getting stability after using the injection. Could you please edit this bios
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/17213/Powercolor.HD4850.512.080605.html
> 
> ...



Please read this!


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 3, 2008)

A new signature, this time for the 3870X2: Signature HD 3870 X2 - 851-954-945-1100.zip
Can anyone outperform this?


----------



## Martin.v.r (Oct 16, 2008)

3870x2 YES i can  in can run 945/1044 whit watercooling :  can you edit 1 more,to Xtrem oc 

http://hwbot.org/user.do?userId=8190


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 16, 2008)

Martin.v.r said:


> 3870x2 YES i can  in can run 945/1044 whit watercooling :  can you edit 1 more,to Xtrem oc
> 
> http://hwbot.org/user.do?userId=8190



You just don't get it, do you?!?


----------



## Martin.v.r (Oct 16, 2008)

of course I do, doing just a little fun


----------



## DC (Oct 27, 2008)

*4870 1gb*

hm, and what abot making a signature with 800\\1000 not 1100, my 1gb sux at memory overclocking(((


----------



## Steevo (Oct 27, 2008)

The AMD GPU tool ignores the limit placed in the BIOS to make testing easy and fast, then I plan on using this to upload a custom BIOS.



Excellent work BTW, I have used this too many times.


----------



## DC (Oct 27, 2008)

heh, found an appropriate signature in o\c powercolor 1gb bios


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 27, 2008)

DC said:


> hm, and what abot making a signature with 800\\1000 not 1100, my 1gb sux at memory overclocking(((



Feel free not to use all the headroom provided. You're not _forced_ to push it to the limit... 



Steevo said:


> The AMD GPU tool ignores the limit placed in the BIOS to make testing easy and fast, then I plan on using this to upload a custom BIOS.



What GPU Tool does has nothing to do with Overdrive. I'm afraid we can't gain anything from this. 



DC said:


> heh, found an appropriate signature in o\c powercolor 1gb bios



Then post it, please! 

/edit: Do you mean this BIOS?


----------



## DC (Oct 27, 2008)

we have it here already)) http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/...r=&model=HD+4870&interface=PCI-E&memSize=1024


----------



## DC (Oct 27, 2008)

BAGZZlash said:


> You're not _forced_ to push it to the limit...



i am  by my brain)) but this one sux( 1050 is max for my 1gb version( but it's really hot, much more than 512mb that i had before. Cooling coming soon, but i dunno what will be the best way to cool the memory. But the core is quite nice - 870 @ stock cooling & stock voltage


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 28, 2008)

DC said:


> we have it here already)) http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/...r=&model=HD+4870&interface=PCI-E&memSize=1024



That signature is to all extents inferior to the signature that's built into RBE already. 
However, I just uploaded it here.

View attachment Signature HD 4870 (Powercolor) - 800-925-850-1100.zip


----------



## dlxmax (Nov 2, 2008)

Some people have said that using the signature file included with RBE on their 4850's didn't work.  I had a problem with it too, but through persistence I found out a way around it.

1) Before flashing the 4850 with the new signature file, turn off Overdrive in ATi's CCC.
2) Flash with the new signature.
3) On reboot, *DO NOT ENABLE OVERDRIVE*! (This would mess up my display, even if the overdrive values were set to stock)
4) Use the AMD GPU Clock Tool to change the GPU and MEM frequencies to reach your maximum clocks.
5) Use RBE to write your maximum values into the BIOS.


----------



## RogerWilco (Nov 13, 2008)

Haven't used RBE yet, cause I can't get it to function properly(Check thread I created)

May explain in the tutorial, but have yet to read it(Will do when I can start RBE), but does this mean I can use a signature from another HD4850 card and apply it to mine?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 13, 2008)

Anybody know of any signature files for the 2900 cards?


----------



## Omegaprophecy (Dec 10, 2008)

hello,

i need a signature file for my 4870, i want 800/1000


----------



## BAGZZlash (Dec 10, 2008)

Omegaprophecy said:


> hello,
> 
> i need a signature file for my 4870, i want 800/1000



Why don't you go ahead and use the one from the first page? I allows even up to 990/1200 MHz.


----------



## Omegaprophecy (Dec 10, 2008)

how much the sig allows is not the point, i want a BIOS with exactly 800/1000 as default.

so that overdrive is available in the CCC, otherwise i cant access ati overdrive


----------



## BAGZZlash (Dec 10, 2008)

Omegaprophecy said:


> how much the sig allows is not the point, i want a BIOS with exactly 800/1000 as default.
> 
> so that overdrive is available in the CCC, otherwise i cant access ati overdrive



Are you sure you really understand what this signature thing is all about? Maybe you should read the tutorial again.


----------



## The-Fox (Jan 1, 2009)

Anyone knows if the voltage on the 4870X2 has any effect in reality ?
I noticed it is using 1.25 on the 3D performance mode, and I want to up it to 1.35 which is the max available in menu.

Furthermore, any chances to obtain a 1000/1100 limit using the hash mode (method #1) ?

I am using watercooling and I am getting low temps, so I want to push the card as high as I can for benches.
It doesn't even pass the 40c degrees on Load. 

Thanks BAGZZlash, RBE is an awesome tool !


----------



## xixou (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello,
Could someone exctact the signature from the 
HIS HD 3850 IceQ Turbo X
bios ?

It has higher default frequencies that matches the speed
that can achieve my hd3850 (I did a vmod on the pcb).

I hope that the cap top freq for the gpu is also higher than the default 770 MHz,
cause I can go up to 845 MHz.


GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x9505
113-SBSH1G05-00R
113-00SH1G05-00R-GN RV670PRO PCIE 512M DDR3 DVI-IVODVI-I 980M/735E
(C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-ATI VER010.071.000.000.000000
SX54497.bin

Clock State 3
  Core Clk: 736.00 MHz
  Memory Clk: 982.00 MHz
  Voltage: 1.214 V


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 11, 2009)

xixou said:


> Hello,
> Could someone exctact the signature from the
> HIS HD 3850 IceQ Turbo X
> bios ?



Do you have the BIOS? If yes, extract the signature yourself or post it here.


----------



## xixou (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello Bagzzlash,
I downloaded a bios from HIS hd3850 (from the link you give at the first page
HIS.HD3850.512.071122.bin),
saved the signature (Signature HD 3850 - 736-982-900-1100.rbe),
then loaded my bios, loaded the signature of the HIS,
saved the bios,
flashed with atiwinflash.

Very bad, the agp card (hd3850) is not recognized with atiflash or flashrom (option -i).
I boot with a pci card (not pci express).

Any idea how I could tell atiflash to flash the rom towards the AGP bus ?

Please notice that on win xp, atiwinflash does not open,
and that there is 8 instantiations of my agp card under the device manager !!

I also noticed that out of my 2 GB or ram, only 480 MB physical ram are left on win xp.

I think there is a serious error with the agp enumeration slot during the bios post,
and that the gfx card bios is so wrong that it reserves several time big amount of address spaces.


Any idea where I could find this info ?
http://reference.techpowerup.com/Fixing_a_completely_gone_wrong_ATI_BIOS_flash

I probably need to disable the flash at boot time.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jan 12, 2009)

xixou said:


> I probably need to disable the flash at boot time.



Yeah. You will have to short circuit a pin of the chip during boot time. Which pin that would be depends on the used flash chip. Search your card for the chip, read the type name printed on it and google for the data sheet of that chip, it will tell you which pin to short circuit.
Of course, no one will take any warranty for that, so be *very* careful.


----------



## xixou (Jan 13, 2009)

cool, I was able to reflash the serial rom by pulling the chip enable active low at boot time.


----------



## philbrown23 (Jan 13, 2009)

we need som sigs for the 4670 cards. i have 1 and they are not bad cards at all!


----------



## LiveWire195 (Jan 14, 2009)

*2600 XT Signature files?*

I cant seem to located them anywhere...


----------



## Martin.v.r (Feb 9, 2009)

*BAGZZlash *

Some may be in the way helping to create a fashion signature to 3870x2
want to mix the 2 here
Signature HD 3870 - 851-1143-1100-1587.zip
Signature HD 3870 X2 - 851-954-945-1100.zip
so it sounds like this
Signature HD 3870 X2 - 851-954-1100-1143 or 1200 to mem

or is it still not possible.whit RBE to edit 3870x2 signatur ?
pls help me.
have not seen max on my card now

whit vmod 2D 1.32v an 3D 1.46v 945/1100 24/7 

would love to be the person to test a new signature to 3870x2,if possible??


----------



## mfpreach (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is a problem I have been having.
I want to load one of your higher limit signatures for my 4850 however I use multiple displays as it is connected to my TV for MCE also. 
Up to this point what I have been doing is disconnecting the display with a profile and applying the overclock with a profile in CCC this works fine for me however if the computer boots up and it is automatically OC'd ie. 690 I get a blue screen and a crash because these Radeon's don't like overclocking with multiple screens enabled.

I was wondering if I can get a signature with the upper limit unlocked but it booting at the default 625. 

Thanks.


----------



## VuurVOS (Feb 18, 2009)

Why dont you use increase overdrive method 2?


----------



## mfpreach (Feb 18, 2009)

VuurVOS said:


> Why dont you use increase overdrive method 2?



Method 2 'no hash' you mean?
I read in the creator's instructions that it likely won't work and will cause problems with signarture.


----------



## VuurVOS (Feb 18, 2009)

mfpreach said:


> Method 2 'no hash' you mean?
> I read in the creator's instructions that it likely won't work and will cause problems with signarture.



So long you don't try, you dont know it. Method 2 works fine on my HD4870


----------



## mfpreach (Feb 18, 2009)

VuurVOS said:


> So long you don't try, you dont know it. Method 2 works fine on my HD4870



I tried it, Windows won't reinstall the driver for the board like it does when I flash other bioses.


----------



## haksam (Mar 30, 2009)

hi guys, im really noob at this. I had a Asus 4650 and the bios load up fine in RBE. However everytime I go to additional features it keeps defaulting to method 2 and I can't seem to use method 1. If  should be only using method 1, where can I find a sig for 4650? Does anyone know if I don't touch anything or change any values in method 2 it would still be safe? thanks


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 30, 2009)

haksam said:


> If  should be only using method 1, where can I find a sig for 4650?


You will have to *make* one. Read the thread you actually posted in carefully.



haksam said:


> Does anyone know if I don't touch anything or change any values in method 2 it would still be safe?


Of course it is safe. Nothing will be changed, then.


----------



## SuperStarr (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm sorry but I don't understand:
When I save BIOS from card (R3870 DDR3) to file with GPU-Z, and load that BIOS in RBE, in Method 1 I have "HD 3870 - 851/1143/1100/1587 MHz".
If that sig is already in BIOS, why in my CCC OC limit is "880/1100" (def. freq. of my card are 780/950)?
Is that *.rbe for DDR4 cards and can't be used on my DDR3 version but how that sig is in BIOS of my R3870 already?
I didn't flash anything for now, I'm confused...

BTW, can I somehow flash from Win?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes, there are several signatures built-in into RBE already. When I got bored adding one new signature after the other, I made up a way to acquire signature from external BIOSes.
Yes, you can flash from inside Windows using WinFlash. Click the "Get WinFlash" button inside RBE. WinFlash seems to work for non-64-bit-OSes only.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Jun 16, 2009)

Today I used a Sapphire 4890 atomic's BIOS to create this signature. Have fun! 

View attachment Signature HD 4890 - 1000-1050-1100-1300.zip


----------



## xanax (Aug 9, 2009)

Gigabyte GV-R467D3-512I

Signature HD 4670 - 750-1000-850-1150
Signature HD 4670 - 750-1000-900-1200


----------



## nagatyh (Oct 16, 2009)

here is the signature for the *DDR2* HD4650, from the Gigabyte GV-R465OC-1GI. i used it to increase the limit on my Powercolor AX4650-1GBD2 from 650-450 to 750-550.

hint: gigabyte posts their vga bioses online, so search for an OCed version of your card over there and capture the signature from it..
http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/VGA/BIOS_List.aspx


----------



## BAGZZlash (Oct 16, 2009)

nagatyh said:


> here is the signature for the *DDR2* HD4650, from the Gigabyte GV-R465OC-1GI. i used it to increase the limit on my Powercolor AX4650-1GBD2 from 650-450 to 750-550.
> 
> hint: gigabyte posts their vga bioses online, so search for an OCed version of your card over there and capture the signature from it..
> http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Support/VGA/BIOS_List.aspx



Great, thanks a lot!


----------



## Gamer (Nov 13, 2009)

aloha Friend's

I need Signature Editor Or Creator ! 

I want to edit the 5870 Singature ....

sombody can help me ? (please)

special tanks


----------



## BAGZZlash (Nov 17, 2009)

Please stop spamming. Signatures can be created using RBE. They can not be modified in any way. Read the tutorial to understand, why.


----------



## Gamer (Nov 17, 2009)

tanks 

Spamming For Uping topic ......

Sorry


----------



## 1BadMoJoe (Jan 17, 2010)

BAGZZlash said:


> Signatures can be created using RBE. Readtutorial



Read the above...and see if flashing your bios is an idea for you.... useing a 32bit Operating System


----------



## Gamer (Jan 21, 2010)

tanks man


----------



## acd_ex (Apr 20, 2010)

First time tried the RBE, followed the instruction and now my 4670HD has a headroom of 900/1200 instead of 800/1050 that was on default settings!
Thanks a lot for giving me the means to push it some more.
Special thanks to xanax for the uploaded signatures, saved me of a great deal of trouble!


----------



## jizzmaster-zero (Jun 21, 2010)

*4770 Signature*

ASUS' pre-overclocked 4770 has more OverDrive-Headroom. Please find attached the ripped signature file. But keep in mind that I didn't yet test it on my own ASUS 4770.


----------



## Melhisedek (Jul 31, 2010)

Anyone have a signature for an unlocked or higher clocked 5850 card? Or can I use 5870 signature ?


----------



## BAGZZlash (Aug 1, 2010)

You shouldn't use a 5870 signature on a 5850 card. But you can browse through the available 5850 BIOSes and find one from which you can create your own signature. This one looks promising for example. Have fun!


----------



## Charly (Nov 11, 2010)

Are there any 6850/6870 signature yet?


----------



## Random Murderer (Jan 7, 2011)

Charly said:


> Are there any 6850/6870 signature yet?



AFAIK, RBE1.26 doesn't support this function on HD6k cards.
I've tried six or seven BIOSes and can't extract the signatures from them.
I did talk to BAGZZlash, however, and he's working hard to get the 69x0 cards supported in RBE1.27. He assured me that 1.27 will also include some fixes for the 68x0 cards as well.

This is a community tool developed by a very small group. Support for the newest and greatest may take a little time, but it'll be worth it.


----------



## dejan_bin_laden (Feb 5, 2011)

hi my first post on the forum, need HD3450 signature file with over 1ghz gpu overdrive, cant make it work no other way, vgpu already done jsut need signature file 

thx

dejan


----------



## pokazene_maslo (Mar 1, 2011)

any chance of getting signature from this bios?
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_6970_PCS_Plus/26.html
1200MHz core and 1800MHz memory should be enough for everyone.


----------



## BAGZZlash (Mar 1, 2011)

pokazene_maslo said:


> any chance of getting signature from this bios?
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_6970_PCS_Plus/26.html
> 1200MHz core and 1800MHz memory should be enough for everyone.



I just asked W1zzard, let's hope he'll reply.


----------



## jtleon (Dec 23, 2011)

*HIS HD3850 AGP not wanting >800Mhz GPU*

Ok, I am making new life for this AGP system - I have upgraded (see attached photo) the cooling of my HIS HD3850 AGP, so I can use the !FABULOUS! RBE to reach new OC records.

So far, I have reached 792Mhz (up from 720) for my GPU, but as soon as I exceed 800Mhz, I start seeing strange crashes (freezes) even though I see no high temperatures.  (Max temp is mid 60's C).  Also, I have tried all voltages - with no apparent effect on the crashes - high or low voltages - the crashes happen quickly.

I wonder if there is ATI limit of 800Mhz for 3850 GPU?

Does overdrive limit have an effect on this limit?

Any help is greatly appreciated!
Thanks in Advance - and Thanks for RBE!!!
jtleon

Update:  This morning i was able to run 3DMark06 without a crash - thanks to the cold - it was 59F in the house.  I guess my cooling upgrade is just not cool enough for 800+ overclock.
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16328309

Ok, its still cold so we pushed the gpu to 837Mhz - broke 7800!
http://3dmark.com/3dm06/16328471


----------



## chris189 (Jun 26, 2014)

That HD3850 above is cool, I'm getting a HD3850 agp soon sapphire which has the upped voltage option 1.254v which is required to achieve 800Mhz+.

I have an HD4670 1GB AGP at the moment and have managed to mod the voltage on it without a hard mod!  I notice 35C at stock 1.250v, so i set rbe to only use "boot" clock and set other clocks to 0 and set other voltages to ---.  Then I manually edit the voltage in "boot" to 1.350 which defaults to 1.35 after saving.  I can then boot into windows and see 10C high core temp which tells me it worked!  Idle at 35C at 1.250V, and it idles at 45C at 1.35V.  Only problem is I can't change clocks at that point.  It locks the clocks to standard stock 3d clocks of 750Mhz core, 800Mhz memory.  So basically I want to keep this over-volt and push the clocks...  Since I can pull 820Mhz Core, 980Mhz memory on 1.250v, but with the extra .100V I should be able to reach 850-900Mhz stable...

Basically I want to mod the hash to see my stock default clocks are 800 and 950 and upper limit 1000 core, 1000 memory.

I'd appreciate any help... THANK YOU


----------



## jtleon (Jun 27, 2014)

Hmmm....this may be an older post.....more here....

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...iences-suggestions-where-to-buy.50040/page-40


----------



## micropage7 (Jun 27, 2014)

looks pretty good and makes me wanna run AMD card again


----------



## chris189 (Jun 27, 2014)

Can I use a HD4670 1GB PCIE hash on my HD4670 1GB AGP?

So might anyone have any info or help for me?  I have the HIS 4670 1GB AGP and I'd really like to write a sig with modded "default" clocks so when I use my volt-mod via bios, it's still then I can push up.

I found a way so far to mod 100 extra milli volts so that's from 1.250, to 1.350.  When I mod the volts it clocks to "defaults" automatically.

This is kinda of a break through because we are only bound by the barrier of the ATOM BIOS.  You can indeed over-volt any amd card just need to throw a modded hash to force the card to the "Hash Default Clock".  This way you won't use the clocks anymore at all.  It will all run off the Default Hash Default Clock which you will set to desired overclock and will have the over-volt applied.

That's how AMD ATI Bios works in RBE, when you mod the clocks your just modding the powerplay states.  In the hash is where the "NATIVE" clock settings of the card are held.  When you set all clocks to 0's and set all volts to --- except "boot", the card defaults automatically to "Hash Default clocks".  However if you set a voltage above the Table Max, as long as it's only 100mv, I haven't quite tested more since I know for sure i see a 10C increase doing this.  So all clocks to 0's and only "boot" voltage at 1.35 for this card.  I would through a safe core/ memory clock since I never tested 0's in boot but I'm sure it would work since it ignores my settings when "BOOT" voltage is above the table max.

Thanks


----------

